# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Flyback  un zibspuldze spirieguma daudzkāršotājs

## janys

::  *Skaļruņa vietā tika pievienots flyback trafs* http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h ... start%3D40 - šajā bildē bija pirmais mēģinājums ar releju un aizdezes spoli bet relejs ātri nobeidzās no lielās strāvas sakusa apdega kontakti.

----------


## karloslv

un? pelēki un krāsaini pleķi? fantastiski! iesaku pieslēgt datoram klaviatūru un arī nedaudz aprakstīt, ko ar šo esi vēlējies pateikt, kā arī sameklēt labāku fotoaparātu.

----------


## janys

> un? pelēki un krāsaini pleķi? fantastiski! iesaku pieslēgt datoram klaviatūru un arī nedaudz aprakstīt, ko ar šo esi vēlējies pateikt, kā arī sameklēt labāku fotoaparātu.


 Vispār šajā konstrukcijā izmantoju flybaka trafu un pīkstuli vispār tas nav augspriegums ko viņs ģenerēja bet augstfrekvence.

----------

